# Exotic fish isolated for millions of years. . .



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

. . . discovered in 'coral triangle'.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21322859/

Look at that slideshow. Amazing! Absolutely wild, try keepin' any of the badboys in your tank. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

MattD said:


> . . . discovered in 'coral triangle'.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21322859/
> 
> Look at that slideshow. Amazing! Absolutely wild, try keepin' any of the badboys in your tank. :lol: :lol:


Yep. I saw that article in the newspaper yesterday.:wink2: I'd love to see those specimens _in the flesh_.:mrgreen:


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

wow i love slide no.4 'alien of the deep'


----------



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

Brilliant box fish lol


----------

